# Grand Cay Harbour



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like it is back up and running. They just contacted me to let me know a model was going to built by may and construction would start soon after. Anyone on here still planning on building out there or has everyone been run off by the bankruptcy? i have attached some photos that they sent over of what they expect the exterior of the houses to look like. i'm definitely anxious to see what ranch plans they have to offer. in laws live in tiki and i love it down there but i'm not a fan of living on stilts and the taxes/insurance are ridiculous. this might be the chance to live on the water but not be house broke to do it.

if you are looking to build out there, let me know. i'd like to hear what others have found and are thinking of the place.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

*pictures*

sorry, they didn't attach earlier and then i was locked out for 2 hours from reposting. hopefully they work this time


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

It would be nice to have a house on the water and on the ground.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

KK, Those look like David Weekly designs? Is he still the main builder?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I am hoping that the rules out there allow on stilts wit a big *** garage underneath!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

where is this at??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Moses Lake, close to texas city dike.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jeffm66 said:


> It would be nice to have a house on the water and on the ground.


you have to do this in The Sanctuary near Port O'Connor. All homes are built on foundation. The lots are supposedly higher than a home in POC on stilts. Also, I think one of the larger floods, Carla, would not have flooded the lots. I find it hard to believe though from stories and pictures I have seen of Carla.



Boatflounder said:


> I am hoping that the rules out there allow on stilts wit a big *** garage underneath!!!!


There are ways around this if you cannot build a stilt home. Build it to look like a home on foundation and have overhead doors that look like walls and such that can be raised and open it up into your shop man cave.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

yep. weekley is still heading it up. it should be a good deal if they can actually make it happen. i've heard great things about their homes and i'm looking forward to the model opening here in the next 6-8 weeks. they are planning on selling the lots on the street to the left(allen cay) first and then the middle road second. if all goes well, it is supposed to grow to over 500 homes


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I predict this location will be outstanding. Big boats should love it too. I drove on the Skyline Drive the day after Ike. I could not even tell there had been a huricane on that side of the levy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it sucks.....we lost a good fishing spot because of that freakin subdivision......I hate that.....


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

troutslayer said:


> I think it sucks.....we lost a good fishing spot because of that freakin subdivision......I hate that.....


it was here i guess before i moved here. i've heard mixed opinions but a lot of people say it could improve things in the long run. a lot more deep water available and the green lights should help attract fish in. i guess for me, the development is there so i might as well take advantage of it and snatch up a house if i can.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

anyone know anything more now that the models are up? its looking betteer and better but sure i am missing something?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice area as long a the Texas City levy holds up during a hurricane! The levy worked great during Ike........


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

The models are done and six or seven other homes are in various stages of construction.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'd guess the lots are $150,000-$250,000 + $350,000. & up house. Is that about what it will cost? Are the houses on canals?


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I looked earlier this year and the homes start around 260k, lots are small I think .29ac. I'm in the process of buying close to the boat ramp (Fish Spot?) it's on 1 acre plus on the canal.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I don't think you can have a boat slip, I may be wrong. I looked a few months ago but that drive down skyline freaked my wife out.

I was told a marina will go in and you will pay to keep your boat there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I like the looks of the subdivision and the homes but I don't think I would be happy living in Texas City. If I am correct the wind normally blows from the South which would leave this subdivision in the path of all the chemical releases at the facilities there in Texas City.

Although I make my living from the refinery industry I personally don't wish to live that close to the plants.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> I don't think you can have a boat slip, I may be wrong. I looked a few months ago but that drive down skyline freaked my wife out.
> 
> I was told a marina will go in and you will pay to keep your boat there.


I've heard this too but can't confirm. looking at a sketched picture they posted on some website it looks like the slips or marina will be at the front on the west side.

On another note i'm scratching my head on this 3 car garage that's in some of their home designs.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that garage. Ask them to make it 30' long and the ceiling 10' tall then store your boat in it.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I also rode out there the day after Ike....the high water mark was at the top of the levee out by the floodgate.One other note most people dont know is that Moses Lake is Texas Citys ponding area for storm runoff


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

I do the electrical work there. Go down there every morning. David Weekly Builds a great house


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

With a predominate south east wind that area will very rarley have any issues with the smell of the chemical plants!


trodery said:


> I like the looks of the subdivision and the homes but I don't think I would be happy living in Texas City. If I am correct the wind normally blows from the South which would leave this subdivision in the path of all the chemical releases at the facilities there in Texas City.
> 
> Although I make my living from the refinery industry I personally don't wish to live that close to the plants.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

cole said:


> With a predominate south east wind that area will very rarley have any issues with the smell of the chemical plants!


Yeah, but there will be a lot of "rare" times when the wind isn't SE.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> I like the looks of the subdivision and the homes but I don't think I would be happy living in Texas City. If I am correct the wind normally blows from the South which would leave this subdivision in the path of all the chemical releases at the facilities there in Texas City.
> 
> Although I make my living from the refinery industry I personally don't wish to live that close to the plants.





cole said:


> With a predominate south east wind that area will very rarley have any issues with the smell of the chemical plants!





kenny said:


> Yeah, but there will be a lot of "rare" times when the wind isn't SE.


Kenny and Cole are right. I live in the far NE side of town and I never smell the plants.

I believe the sign advertising Grand Cay at the corner where Bay Street turns into the Loop says the houses start at $250,000 up to $600,000.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I have been looking at it for a long time and really like it. Might go down this weekend and try to make a descision.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Am wondering how they can build on the ground and not stilts. Ground elevation there has to be very low. I guess its kinda like New Orleans, guess it all depends on the levy. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Am wondering how they can build on the ground and not stilts. Ground elevation there has to be very low. I guess its kinda like New Orleans, guess it all depends on the levy. Stranger things have happened.


It all depends on the levee is right. The houses are on high ground. With the gate closed they wouldn't flood at all. A lot safer than Tiki or any other canal based homes.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Fished Dollar Point*

alot with drive-up wades back in the 70's and '80's. Can you still park and walk down the levee to that area? The latest Google image shows about 10 houses already there.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=29.437019,-94.907949&spn=0.01523,0.027874&t=h&z=16

I guess Ike wiped out the house that was right on Dollar Point on the bay side of the levee with the pier? Nothing but a slab there. My Dad was going to buy that house many moons ago when it was for sale the 1st time, but backed out because they would not come down on the price.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

inside the levee.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Ike took that house. You can still drive down skyline and wade fish to


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I grew up in East Texas 300 yards from a refinery. Use to it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sea Sick

You say the lots are on high ground. I wonder what the elevation above sea level they are. You also say they wont flood with the levy closed. So is it elevation or levy ?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Sea Sick
> 
> You say the lots are on high ground. I wonder what the elevation above sea level they are. You also say they wont flood with the levy closed. So is it elevation or levy ?


Texas City hasn't had flood water in it from a hurricane in almost 50 years (Carla) and that's because of the levee. The levee is 21-23' high, depending on where you are, so a tidal surge would have be at least 21' high for it to breach the top of the levee, which could happen in a bad Cat 5 storm.

The tidal surge during Ike was 17-18' at the base of the Dike.

Grand Cay is just a couple of feet above sea level but it's inside the levee.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been following this development somewhat closely within the last year. Here is the link to the facebook page with some photos to it. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grand-Cay-Harbour-David-Weekley-Homes/467456616601945?ref=ts&fref=ts

I have also heard the rumor that they do not allow boat docks to store your boat in front of your house.

I did see where flood insurance was only $400 or so due to it not being in a flood zone. (Hard to believe) but it was perfectly fine during Ike. That's a nice bonus vs. $3,600 a year for those in Tiki.

One thing I am not crazy about is how steep the yard is. I understand it prevents flooding, but geeze it looks steep in the picture. lol I have not personally walked the lots, but a friend who did some work out there said they are very steep.










I will say, seems like the most' affordable' place to live on the water with great Galveston Bay access. If the wife didn't work in the medical center I'd consider it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wondering why you would want a house on the water without boat access to your lot??? Sounds crazy to me...


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

when I looked at them a few months back the sales people said they were working with companies to build boat docks..at the cost of about 40 thousand a piece. And they all have to look the same. That was enough to turn me off. For 40 grand you should get a **** enclosed boat house for that. Plus the tax rate was kinda high..i believe 3.6 percent.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

From the looks of the picture the houses seem high but did notice there is no bulkheading on the otherside of the canal. Dont know if that is everywhere but sooner or later thats gonna be a issue with filling in. I guess the flood insurance issue is as mentioned above, its because of the levy. So far the levy at TC has been fine. Same as was New Orleans. Gonna be interesting. 40 K for a boat huse, wow I want that contract.Just look at the picture again, Is that the roof of another house next door in the picture ?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

lol yup they are small lots. they gotta squeeze them in there to make some kind of profit.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Well just went to look, but there was noone there to ask any questions. Models were nice though.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Went back out today. They are building boat houses starting around 10k they are fializing those details now. The tax ate is a bit high but the mud maintains the bulkheads and canals. Now to convince the wife the drive out there isn't so bad.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

MUD maintains the bulkheads and canals, wow thats very good.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Boatflounder said:


> Went back out today. They are building boat houses starting around 10k they are fializing those details now. .


In front of your home?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Boatflounder said:


> Well just went to look, but there was noone there to ask any questions. Models were nice though.


10 wouldn't be bad the lady gave me a "rough" estimate of 40 grand. Great sales person.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

yes in your yard, the salesman i talked with today said they are having to contract out for this as they dont build boathouses and the first quotes they got back were ridiculous. he said he had just had a meeting with his management yesterday and had seen this thread ahead of time and told the bosses they had to get this straightened out. seems like they are getting there and trying to make it roght. 

if charlie is excirted about the mud taking care of the bulkhead i guess that is better than i thought. I am kinda excited about it cant see anywhere else wher i can be on the water and have a big garage. lots are small but i will spend all my time on the dock or in the garage so just less to take care of.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Boatflounder said:


> yes in your yard, the salesman i talked with today said they are having to contract out for this as they dont build boathouses and the first quotes they got back were ridiculous. he said he had just had a meeting with his management yesterday and had seen this thread ahead of time and told the bosses they had to get this straightened out. seems like they are getting there and trying to make it roght.
> 
> if charlie is excirted about the mud taking care of the bulkhead i guess that is better than i thought. I am kinda excited about it cant see anywhere else wher i can be on the water and have a big garage. lots are small but i will spend all my time on the dock or in the garage so just less to take care of.


Good luck on having a MUD taking care of your bulkheads... Never heard of that before...


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

well I will have to see it in writing before signing on the line, but if true,and at this point no reason not to beleive it, then it seems a good deal. of course i am an optimist and beleive in the best but verifyh at any chance.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bulkheads are expensive (well good ones). If they take care of bulkheads everywhere not just open areas including the ones in front of your home that would be great.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife and I looked around Christmas time, really liked it but was turned off by the post tension slabs they are building the houses on. Don't know enough about them but from reading online and knowing the swamp it is being built on turned me off. Maybe the other builder coming in will offer something different.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

dhingle, please explain your concerns?


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

I built the house I live in now 17 years ago in hitchcock,contractor poured the slab, no piers, but supposedly enough iron and concrete to not worry about foundation problems. It even came with 10 yr warranty. About 4 years ago I had to spend mucho dinero leveling slab. Even the company that did leveling was surprised after seeing blue prints. When researching the post tension slab on line, I found that not as much concrete is used and they pull tension once slab is poured and set, allowing it to " float". Now growing up here, working cows out there, fishing and duck hunting in there I know what kind of swampy mess that is built on top off and was not comfortable with this being the only option. 

When asking the sales lady about other options and possibility of putting the piers down she said not an option. 

Also was afraid that after time the salt air would invade and corrode the cables from where they meet the air at slab edge, kind of like wiring in a boat when it starts to corrode 

Again, I don't know that much about post tension but these two things were biggies in my opinion. 
The M U D handling the bulkheads is a big plus but agree it is yet to be seen. 

Also couldn't get an Answer to what makes this different than harbor walk since it is still struggling to be completed. 

Decided to give it a couple of years and see what develops.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya I just had a foundation guy out yesterday and he was explaining things to me. When we build our new house it's going to be on bell bottom piers and even the foundation guy recommended it. I'm curious to hear or see what kind issues those people will have out there in just a few years with settling knowing what that area was at one time.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone know someone that has a house in harbor walk in Hitchcock? If I'm not mistaken this is the same thing they did out there??


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

When we built our house in Port Lavaca, we drilled test holes to have the soil evaluated. It came back worse than bad. The engineer said the piers would have to be 20 ft deep to work. What we did do was dig down 4 feet and remove all the soil. Brought in stabilized sand/clay and compacted it with a huge vibratory compactor. We have been her almost 5 years and no problems so far. It is a common occurrence here to see a foundation company at work in different neighborhoods. If the homes are "slab on grade" in a place where the soil is "new" might be a problem. I had a post tension cable slab in the Woodlands and after they tensioned the cables they mortared the ends of the cable that sit in a depression on the edge of the slab.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

When they leveled my slab on the old blimp base the company had to put 30 ft of blocks before getting to good dirt.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lyssy said:


> Anyone know someone that has a house in harbor walk in Hitchcock? If I'm not mistaken this is the same thing they did out there??


Their on stilts, drilled piers way above ground level, I hope.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Every house at Tiki has at least 20 to 25 foot pilings(length of pilings) driven into the soil before the slab is poured. The pilings protrude into the beams of the slab a small amount.Everywhere there is a piling going up (we use concrete) under it is a driven wood piling. If it has say 16 vertical pilings under the house it has 16 going down into the earth. The entire amount of dirt under the slab can wash away and the slab will still be rigid. Driving piles is somewhat cheaper than bellbottoms and reaches much further down.Its manditory and They work too.


----------



## CatManDo (Oct 29, 2009)

I understand that the land in that area was never swampy. They said that only 7 acres out of 300 was mitigated for wetlands. The rest was never in a flood plain. Also, take a look at the dirt color. It appears to be a sandy red clay (not just at the surface), unlike the black gumbo you have in other areas. Just from my construction experience, it appears to be like a structural clay (select fill if anyone has ever heard of that). I would bet that the slab design would work very well on that type of soil. Additionally, I was told that that the total insurance cost due its Zone B rating will be approximately 1/3 of what other projects built up on pilings will be (Tiki Island, Harbour Walk, etc.) Insurance is already expensive. Just think what it may be for those flood prone projects years from now after more hurricane damage.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

what catmando said, seems to be the info I could, old google pics show it as solid land. also googeld grand cay and 2cool and found some old threads from when it was supposed to kick off that supports this.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding the zone B rating. I feel sure that will be changing when the development shows on the Federal folks (insurance) radar.


----------



## CatManDo (Oct 29, 2009)

I would bet with water still running flat and all the homes on the south side of Moses Lake enjoying the status of the Zone B rating for many years, the homes in this project will probably continue to have the same insurance rating.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

CatManDo

could be, it could be my man it could be never can tell about those feds. Hope it stays the same..levee mite just mite do the trick


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

having been out there the lots are high, will find out the actual elevation tomorrow wheni take the wife out to look. n first glance cant see it ever flooding without the levee failing in which case all of tecas city including current house would be screwed.

So far it looks like a great option for living on the water around here, hopr the wife agrees tomorrow.


----------



## Fissionfool (Feb 7, 2013)

I have also been looking since the project started. Looks like a good project , but leaning toward building in tiki or omega bay instead. Although the idea of having the zone b ins rating is very appealing. Does anyone know how that would compare with a new build in tiki with the latest windstorm standards met and on stilts above flood plain?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

For Tiki get it up to 20 feet and flood and wind are about $1600 each.


----------



## CatManDo (Oct 29, 2009)

As I understand it, windstorm insurance cost is about the same regardless. The big savings is on flood. There is actually some savings on the homeowners ins., don't know why. Don't know about you but years back I got real tired going down to my canal home everytime there was a threat that maybe the one coming might be "The One" to get me. Still the hassle of moving things up and down and back to Houston got to be a pain in the A. It would be pretty nice to just be able to leave you boat moored to the dock or in the boat house at the normal height and just walk away or better yet stay there and enjoy the storm. During Ike--they didn't even have any water over the boardwalk at the bulkheads of which is far removed from the top of the lot.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tiki Island minimum elevations are (interior lots) 15 feet above MSL and external lots are 16 feet. Some exceptions. New FEMA maps are gonna make Tiki mostly 14 ft minimum. Also some changes are coming to Texas City.


----------



## CrabbyPatties (Jan 30, 2013)

*gch*

After reviewing this thread, is there any thing else like this on the upper Texas Coast? Pretty interesting regarding the storm protection mentioned. How does it compare in distance to get offshore? It looks like a great bay location.


----------



## Fissionfool (Feb 7, 2013)

As far as a development like this in a "protected harbor"? I think this is one of a kind on the gulf coast. If it takes off like they want it to it will have been a good investment for those buying in this year. It seems like the safest bet in our area. You can be in the bay and offshore quick. 
As for me, my home in seabrook will be put on the market next month and will be making a choice as to where to move the family. We are interested on GCH, but tiki island will probably be where we land. Either way, I'm moving waterfront and my water time with my kids should go up tremendously.


----------



## CatManDo (Oct 29, 2009)

If you look at any Galveston Bay maps, this location seems to offer the quickest and most direct access to the jetties for the offshore crowd. Looks like great access to East Bay and Trinity Bay, some of the best areas to bay fish. I was told that they also offer a plan where a lot can be purchased and you have 2 years to start a house if you are not ready to build immediately. This would probably work best for me due to house sell/retirement.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

for the last few years we have kept our boat at dickinson bayou and 146 from there it is about 35 minutes to the jetties and 50-55 minutes to offat's bayou. figure the same with or a little less depending on canal transit timese from the new house. will actually be a lot closer when you take in to account the load the truck and drive 20 minutes to the boaty and unload the truck time!!

we have done both of our design appointments and as soon as i get back on land we will start an awesome house. hope to get some 2cool neighbors!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I have followed the waterfront real estate market for years and couldnt get anything near as nice as we will for the same price anywhere in galveston county plus will have the protection of the levees. I admit I never priced building on stilts from new but the prices for the lots I saw pretty much guarantyee it would be more.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Building in Grand Cay*

I have read this complete thread and have seen alot of misinformation. We had our pre-construction meeting a few days ago, so if anyone has any general questions I could probably answere them. The lots are 11 feet above sea level and you CAN build boat houses and docks. The boat houses and docks will have to pass windstorm certification and be built off of predetermined plans as the community is master planned. All of the homes and boat houses will have metal roofing. Unless you build one of the boat houses that has a deck on top. They offer a choice of 45', 60', and 70'-80' custom home lots. We are in the process of building 3-2-2 on a 60' lot with a 40' boat house with deck on top. Come check it out, it's a great option for water front property.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

http://grandcayharbour.com/ContactUs.html


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Getreel if you are building the sandriana on Brigantiune cay I will be your new nextdoor neighbor, we are building the one they just broke ground on.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

They let you build at 11' above sea level in that area. Why is that? Here in Seabrook the minimum is 14' in order to get insurance coverage.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Just guessing because its behind the Moses Lake flood gates and Texas City Dike.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Boatflounder said:


> Getreel if you are building the sandriana on Brigantiune cay I will be your new nextdoor neighbor, we are building the one they just broke ground on.


Thats great, congrats on your new construction! Are you building a Waterton? Nice to meet you, my name is Jason. I'll send you a PM later.:cheers:


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

yes we are building a waterton. Congrats to you too! everyone calls me flounder.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

We were doing hydrant maintenance out there last year and stopped in at the office. Was talking to the girl about it all and looking at the model layout. Place sold out so fast that the second part in now in construction. 

Knowing good and well that the whole place will be a swamp mosquito heaven, I asked her about them and she smiled and said, "The mosquito's are not bad out here at all." 

We all laughed and I asked her if she was serious and she smiled and winked. 

That is the only drawback I could see out there, other than the houses being built on top of each other, some windows you can literally crawl out of and into the other window. 

But when those mosquito's are in full force, which is usually all Summer out there, I bet it will be miserable.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FireEater said:


> But when those mosquito's are in full force, which is usually all Summer out there, I bet it will be miserable.


Yup...& if you wanted to become a crackhead instead of a West Nile test patient some of the best rock houses are within walking distance.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jealousy is a wasted emotion...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding Mosquitoes that is normal with any waterfront property. There are days when you almost caint go outside. But remember they only live about a week and they die. Until the next rain and then wait a few days they will be back. Its not a Grand Cay issue its a coastal issue. Curious about the windstorm certification on boat houses over the water. Didnt know they could be insured. I know flood doesent cover them unless you do a special deal and the price is outrageous. Boathouses are supposed to be separate or breakaway from the home.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Looks cool and close to HTown. It sounds alot like the Sanctuary near POC. The homes in there are built on grade with slab foundations, no stilts at all. Grade is 13-15' above sea level, basically higher than a house on stilts in POC. If they built up the property high enough above sea level in Grand Cay it can be built on grade like an inland home. I hate stairs.

now what about these "exemplary" schools of Texas City ISD?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

don't have kids so can't aqttest to the schools other than sister in law who listed us as the guardians god forgive anything happen to them told me point blank the kids had to finish in texas city schools. so I guess she is haooy with them.

just know I won't be paying Lamarque schools anymore!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I can recall the flood gate getting stuck "closed" once or twice over the past few years, I'm guessing that the risk of it getting stuck "open" is pretty low? 

Just "pull the pin" and down she goes?


----------

